
The Apple Maps Non-Controversy - ONE37
http://one37.net/26/9/2012/the-apple-maps-non-controversy
======
jeffjose
"Experimentally developing Apple"

This requires the first release is complete and usable. Unfortunately in Apple
Maps' case, in most cases the app gives simply incorrect results, which is
totally not acceptable.

